
[Study] HTML5 Use is Real: Majority of Developers Find It Important in 2012 - toddanglin
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2012/11/05/html5-use-is-real-majority-of-developers-find-it-important-for-their-jobs-in-next-12-month-study/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=HTML5%20use%20is%20real%3A%20majority%20of%20developers%20find%20it%20important%20for%20their%20jobs%20in%20next%2012%20month%20%5BStudy%5D&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
carmenhughes
Link to HTML5 report fixed & here:
[http://www.kendoui.com/surveys/html5-adoption-
survey-2012.as...](http://www.kendoui.com/surveys/html5-adoption-
survey-2012.aspx)

